# Phrag. andreettae



## eaborne (Nov 14, 2013)

I am very pleased with the color on this one.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2013)

Cutie!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 14, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 14, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## eteson (Nov 14, 2013)

Great!

Enviado desde mi SGH-I337M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 14, 2013)

Very, very nice! Love the blush!


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2013)

Nicely grown plant and great flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2013)

That's excellent!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2013)

You have absolutely lovely pink Phrags. I feel inspired!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow! That must have cost you a pretty penny!  very nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2013)

Whata sweetie Eron. Interesting how the flower is all concolor pink!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, and 2 spikes!!!! Great growing!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2013)

WOW color and wonderful shape!
Great job! I'm in trouble again


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like a stout little plant.

Very nice bloom:clap:


----------



## Dido (Nov 17, 2013)

looks great congrats


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, for a species known to have rather poor form, I'd say this is the best one I've ever seen! Good job.

Another neat thing about this plant (for those who may not know) is that it is non-stoloniferous (like fischeri, so it doesn't jump out of the pot), and it is also a self-pollinator, like fischeri. 

And, for whatever reason, I can't get good growth from these plants unless there is peat in the mix.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

Love it. Can it take temps around can it take temps around 86f??


----------



## eteson (Nov 18, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Love it. Can it take temps around can it take temps around 86f??



Yes it can. I grow mines between 67 and 86F


----------



## eggshells (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I will try them when they are cheaper.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2013)

Great shape and color.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2013)

Cute as button!


----------

